# How did she manage??



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

So the other day my daughter (5) was looking thru the app store and found Doodle Monster Farm, so I got it, it was free... this morning I get an email reciept that she purchased 10,000 coins for $5.99. I have it set up that you need a password to buy anything, and I know she doesn't know my password or at 5 be able to type it in anyway... SO HOW DID SHE DO THIS! Oh I am so annoyed.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Usually there is a 15 minute window after you enter your password where you can buy things. If you gave it ti her right after you bought it, she could have have gotten them then. At least it was only $5.99, not the $499 app some four year old in Australia bought!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

ahhhh.. yea I was not pleased but I did think it could have been way worse.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I was showing my Kindle to my SIL who was getting an IV full of Chemo and we accidentally hit "buy" on a $300 book! I immediately canceled and Amazon was cool about it.

I wonder if the App store will credit that if you tell them the circumstances. Granted, it's not a lot, but obviously you wouldn't buy 10,000! My twin grandsons play with our iPads and they come running when a text box appears - screaming, "Grandma! Grandma! Grandma!" So far, no accidents!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Apple will indeed credit you if you make an error. I had ordered the Navigon app for US and Canada, and I told my husband to download it to his iPhone. He accidentally downloaded the US version only (~$55), and he contacted Apple the next day and they credited him for the purchase.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

They did indeed credit me back for the in-app purchase, and also gave me instructions on how to turn off in-app purchases, which is great cause I don't need to have that on!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you turn off the in-app purchases? My 8 yr old has never bought any but there's always a first time. 

Melissa


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Settings - general - restrictions - in app purchases slide to OFF. I also had to create a passcode to get into restrictions.

Good thing to have since it seems like it doesn't require your itunes pw to get an in app purchase!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you use a gift card instead of a cc to buy apps with?  I don't want to leave my cc on the account in case my dd gets click happy.  That would at least limit her to a small amount.


----------

